# How much can you squat?



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Right im 16 years old and trained my legs for the first time yesterday and my legs are Fcuked!!! Im walking up the road like i have a vibrator up my A***.

Anyway i was just curious as to how much you guys squat?

Yesterday i used the barbell and altogether 90kg, is this really bad?

But i know my form was right, arched back, a*** out, lowest drop possible.

Let me know guys, would be good to give me something to aim to.

And just incase you need to know for any reason my stats

(not great as im only 16)

Age: 16

Height: 6ft 1"

Weight: 11st 5lb / 72kg

BFP: 20%

:2guns:


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

DillonnR said:


> Right im 16 years old and trained my legs for the first time yesterday and my legs are Fcuked!!! Im walking up the road like i have a vibrator up my A***.
> 
> Anyway i was just curious as to how much you guys squat?
> 
> ...


Ha ha still laughin about the vibrator..


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

mate I'm 15 and struggling with 50, then again my legs are SERIOUSLY neglected and I have bad knees :')


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

DillonnR said:


> Right im 16 years old and trained my legs for the first time yesterday and my legs are Fcuked!!! Im walking up the road like i have a vibrator up my A***.


You're walking up the road with a big smile on your face?

Seriously though, don't get hung up on how much others squat or what's 'normal'. It's just numbers.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Greater than bodyweight for a first attempt is a good effort mate. Keep going.

I've only squatted 200kg, but focussing on improving it now.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

90Kg is bloody good if you really are doing a proper full squat in good form.

I am currently at 1.5 x Body weight for 3 sets of 5 reps and 60Kg for 5 sets of 20 reps (100 rep day) - not on the same day though !


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> mate I'm 15 and struggling with 50, then again my legs are SERIOUSLY neglected and I have bad knees :')


At 15 you dont have bad knees you have undeveloped knees  keep at it and all of a sudden they will be 'good' legs lol...


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

thats good considering your build buddy

dont worry about what others can do, think about how you can improve on your *own* presses


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i squatted 200kg 5 weeks prior to starting my 5x5 feel im good for a 220kg but will find out in 4 weeks


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Worst mistake to make when your roughly your age, 'caring how much weight other people do' , your training yourself NOT others. If your form is actually good, ask someone to watch you and if they're saying it is and not a donkey, bang the weight up most lessons.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Now then mate, im 17, 6' 1 @ 80kg, and that is some very good squatting if its your first time. How many reps was it?

Thats the max weight i squat for 10 reps (uping to 100 next time i get a spotter), i naturally have long legs which is pissing annoying. But for yur first time training them 90kg is very good.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Barker said:


> Now then mate, im 17, 6' 1 @ 80kg, and that is some very good squatting if its your first time. How many reps was it?
> 
> Thats the max weight i squat for 10 reps (uping to 100 next time i get a spotter), i naturally have long legs which is pissing annoying. But for yur first time training them 90kg is very good.


Well that gives me a confidence boost, thanks buddy.

Umm well i was doing 10 reps on 70kg but after i felt like i coud go alot higher but by then it was my 4th set as i was working to find what weight i could manage so i went from 70kg to 90kg and done 8 reps, and then i thought F*** it gritted my teeth and went for another but managed 6.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

My best is 185k for 5.

Could beat it now but don't bother. Its just numbers, aslong as your exhausting the muscle don't worry.

Unless your into powerlifing, in that case forget this comment.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> My best is 185k for 5.
> 
> Could beat it now but don't bother. Its just numbers, aslong as your exhausting the muscle don't worry.
> 
> Unless your into powerlifing, in that case forget this comment.


No mate, i was just curious as to how much people are squatting, dont want to look like a complete pussy haha.

I reckon i could go higher next time, my next leg day is friday so ill have another go, i'll for 100/110kg.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

DillonnR said:


> Well that gives me a confidence boost, thanks buddy.
> 
> Umm well i was doing 10 reps on 70kg but after i felt like i coud go alot higher but by then it was my 4th set as i was working to find what weight i could manage so i went from 70kg to 90kg and done 8 reps, and then i thought F*** it gritted my teeth and went for another but managed 6.


Good work that dude, you got a journal with pics?


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Barker said:


> Good work that dude, you got a journal with pics?


Not yet mate I was thinking of doing a road to 13 stone as that's my goal


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

DillonnR said:


> Not yet mate I was thinking of doing a road to 13 stone as that's my goal


Do it haha that was my goal when i was 16 haha!

I reached it (with the aid of water weight from creatine) I kept it for about 2 weeks then got ill and lost a load, never seen 13 stone since!

Im 12st 7 atm trying to get back up to the big 13!


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Barker said:


> Do it haha that was my goal when i was 16 haha!
> 
> I reached it (with the aid of water weight from creatine) I kept it for about 2 weeks then got ill and lost a load, never seen 13 stone since!
> 
> Im 12st 7 atm trying to get back up to the big 13!


Haha, im thinking of starting a cycle soon anyway..

I know im young etc but its my choice so yano lol.

I train hard eat properly so yeh it should be an effective way of increasing mass.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats good squatting mate I've been training squats now for about 3 months started at 60kg 3x10 now up to 90kg 3x8 they shoot up quick. Just remember to go nice and low try and use your legs as much as possible and stop if you start getting niggly back or anything.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

DillonnR said:


> Haha, im thinking of starting a cycle soon anyway..
> 
> I know im young etc but its my choice so yano lol.
> 
> I train hard eat properly so yeh it should be an effective way of increasing mass.


Ahh thats where we differ. Im staying natty amd competing so i know ive acheived something naturally then i may hit the juice.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Barker said:


> Ahh thats where we differ. Im staying natty amd competing so i know ive acheived something naturally then i may hit the juice.


haha well well done mate, all i am going to say is good luck because nearly all competitors are on the 'orange juice'

But hope it all goes well...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

DillonnR said:


> haha well well done mate, all i am going to say is good luck because nearly all competitors are on the 'orange juice'
> 
> But hope it all goes well...


Natty competitions obviously, get some pics up of yourself, and just make sure you're ready for gear. I have nothing against it but taking it at our age isnt the best of ideas.


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

good going mate i rember my first attempt which was probably 2-3 years ago i always did leg press because being tall i tended to lean forward on squat to much. anyway my first i struggled with 50kg im now doing 260kg 8reps legs parallel as im to tall to go to far down, 4 weeks back i got max lift of 340kg 2 reps partials.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

I managed 220x5 box squat last week which was a pb, natty and still going strong lol


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Depends on how much i've eaten the night before


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Depends on how much i've eaten the night before


Say the usual, high protein tea..

KFC bargain bucket with 2 shakes before and 2 shakes after?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Often get bull****ters on these threads.

Depends what I'm weighing tbf.

I've had 140kg for 8 reps at 12st 4lbs

I'm currently 13st 1lb and doing 150kg 3x 10 reps.

Never had more than 160 on the bar as of yet.

My squats are just past paralell and not deep as I tend to bounce an turn the squat into a good morning.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

90 IF your doing full is epic mate.

I'm 17 and I was struggling for 60 when I first started squating, and now I'm squatting 150 at 83KG.

Are you making sure your going deep?


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

JoePro said:


> 90 IF your doing full is epic mate.
> 
> I'm 17 and I was struggling for 60 when I first started squating, and now I'm squatting 150 at 83KG.
> 
> Are you making sure your going deep?


Yes mate, my balls are practically touching the ground


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't bother with 1rm not sure what peoples figures are on here?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

DillonnR said:


> Yes mate, my balls are practically touching the ground


Maybe get some AAS inside you, your ball should tuck back up nicely  hahhaha


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

if you're as low as you can thats good squatting.

never see anyone doing it in my gym, squatting that is. let alone going ass to ground.

I thought i was squatting 170kg, then decided to go as low as possible, now i squat 120kg..but get much more DOMS and feels much tougher...hopefully = more growth


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I dont dare go balls to the floor, really long legs and not very strong knees.

Only just had a go with the plank of wood under my heels, seemed alright tbh balance was a bit off stepped off it a bit, got legs in about half an hour actually.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

im interested to know how you know what it feels like to walk up the road with a vibrator up your ar5e?


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> im interested to know how you know what it feels like to walk up the road with a vibrator up your ar5e?


Was just a matter of time before a smart ars** comment like that popped up, but you know us lads we do anything when horny :wink:

(Joking obviously)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i bought my mrs an 18 inch double ender now you really didnt think i was gonna let her have all the fun


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

uhan said:


> i bought my mrs an 18 inch double ender now you really didnt think i was gonna let her have all the fun


Spray some deap heat on her end of it, she'll love it! :whistling:


----------

